# Car registration etc.



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

We are about to buy a house near Alicante. In the garage is an old car that's not been used for some years, Renault Clio I think. 

The house owner is leaving the car but I think it may still be registered in the Channel Islands. 

How difficult will it be to register it in my name and get tax MOT etc so I can drive it?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It would need to go onto Spanish plates, with a Spanish ITV (MOT) and Spanish road tax. 

So, firstly you need to effectively 'buy' the car from the existing owner - this will incur a transfer cost of 7% of the BOOK value (not what you pay for it). The existing owner needs to do this in front of a gestor for you all to be happy that any fines are paid and the car is clear of any debts.

He then has to sign a sales document giving his NIE and passport details.

Now the gestor can get it onto Spanish plates for you.


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt response. Sounds like it will not really be worth doing, if he leaves it can I scrap it?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hatty said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. Sounds like it will not really be worth doing, if he leaves it can I scrap it?



Legally, I suspect not as you're not the legal owner.

However, this is Spain


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could find the "book" value of a mid 90's Renault Clio?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

If it is registered in the Channel Islands there will be no need for the owner to go with you etc, you will though need a bill of sale & the registration docs.
Traffico will just treat it as an import & tax accordingly (as has been said)

Having said that a mid 90's Clio ?, would cost more to put onto Spanish plates than what its worth (IMO)


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hatty said:


> We are about to buy a house near Alicante. In the garage is an old car that's not been used for some years, Renault Clio I think.
> 
> The house owner is leaving the car but I think it may still be registered in the Channel Islands.
> 
> How difficult will it be to register it in my name and get tax MOT etc so I can drive it?


Personally I always insist on* 'vacant possession on completion'* before buying any
property whether it be in the UK, Spain or anywhere else.
I certainly wouldn't stand for any of the previous owners left overs, particularly an
unwanted car.

I'm sure if you 'put your foot down' and insist on him removing the car - otherwise,
no sale before exchange of contracts, he'd remove it pronto !! rather than lose
the sale.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Hatty said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the "book" value of a mid 90's Renault Clio?


I looked up the tables and without knowing the exact model etc, I would estimate a value of 9000€ for the calculations.
The car is over 12 years old so we use 10% of the "new" 9000€ figure. This gives 900€ which is multiplied by the CO2 factor. I think this car will fall into the >120<160 g/cc class which equates to 4.75%, so 900 x 4.75% = 42,75€ in import duty, so really cheap. If <120g/cc you pay nothing. Unfortunately, you then have to line the palms of various others, with silver as follows:

You will have to pay about 150€ for the first ITV plus get a certificate of conformity - this may well be free online?
Trafico costs about 150€ and plates about 35€.
Also the headlights may need to be changed to LHD and also ensure rear fog light and reversing lights are on correct side (unless there are 2 of each?).
You can do all the paper chasing yourself or, hire someone. I paid 150€ to save me the hassle.
Used cars are expensive in Spain, so may still be worthwhile?


----------



## Hatty (May 24, 2015)

Its already left hand drive so I would think the headlights and rear lights are all correct. How stringent is the ITV?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Hatty said:


> Its already left hand drive so I would think the headlights and rear lights are all correct. How stringent is the ITV?


That is good then. The ITV is much less stringent than the MOT. They look at many less things. The suspension seems to be the biggest part. Should not be a problem though.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

el romeral said:


> I looked up the tables and without knowing the exact model etc, I would estimate a value of 9000€ for the calculations.
> The car is over 12 years old so we use 10% of the "new" 9000€ figure. This gives 900€ which is multiplied by the CO2 factor. I think this car will fall into the >120<160 g/cc class which equates to 4.75%, so 900 x 4.75% = 42,75€ in import duty, so really cheap. If <120g/cc you pay nothing. Unfortunately, you then have to line the palms of various others, with silver as follows:
> 
> You will have to pay about 150€ for the first ITV plus get a certificate of conformity - this may well be free online?
> ...


Why bother even entertaining the idea of the above.

It's unwanted and the owner would be contravening the accepted norms regarding
vacant possession upon completion of the sale of the house.
It's down to the owner to remove the car if the purchaser of the house, decides they don't 
want it.


----------

